#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-25
<thebouzouker> Ubuntu Budgie 17.10. Does anyone knows how we can always center windows?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-27
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Any ideas how I completely reset cursors, atm I seem to have different styles depending on application. In Chromium I have what looks like Breeze (hand cursor), the pointer is dmz-black. The resize icon appears to be breeze as well (in Tilix).
<fossfreedom> mpmc, have you tried flipping between two cursor styles in budgie-settings ?
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Yep.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-26
<dreamcat4> confused about something: upgraded fro 18.04 to 18.10. and it forgets the number of workspaces, sets it back to 1 after each reboot
<dreamcat4> this has broken for me
<dreamcat4> but also: cannot add new workspaces anymore with everything except for the official workspace switcher app
<dreamcat4> which i hate
<dreamcat4> the ones i use are compact workspace switcher and workspace overview
<dreamcat4> so for some reasons: this has changed. the default gnome keyboard shortcut also no longs dynamically adds new workspaces
<dreamcat4> @ /org/gnome/desktop/wm/keybindings/move-to-monitor-left (in dconf)
<dreamcat4> used to do that on 18.04
<dreamcat4> so what new mechanism is the official workspace switcher app using now for 18.10 ?
<fossfreedom> dreamcat4, hmm.  odd. Thought I checked that back in sept/oct time.  Can you raise this on our version of github https://github.com/ubuntubudgie/budgie-desktop - need to investigate further with you.
<dreamcat4> thanks fossfreedom
<dreamcat4> although i dont have time to raise that issue right now, as it requires filling in all that system information. can do it later
<dreamcat4> its this though ? the official 18.10 'workspace switcher applet'
<dreamcat4> https://github.com/UbuntuBudgie/budgie-desktop/blob/master/src/applets/workspaces/WorkspacesApplet.vala
<fossfreedom> no worries ... very busy this holiday season - so I'll try to get to it sometime soon once family time is done.
<dreamcat4> just wanted to see if there was a different underlying command i could call now
<dreamcat4> to do what that applet is doing. since its the only one that works anymore
<fossfreedom> 18.10 is in the mutterIIredux branch
<dreamcat4> thanks!
<dreamcat4> i really needed to know that
<dreamcat4> mutter redux 330 2 or 3? (ii or iii)
<fossfreedom> 2
<dreamcat4> this is very helpful. because also wanted to check that branch for something else. not-related to this
<dreamcat4> which was mutter patch for removing 60hz locked
<dreamcat4> cannot go above 60hz
<fossfreedom> k - that wouldnt be in budgie-desktop - that would be in the mutter source package
<dreamcat4> this is where my understanding of how you use mutter is entirely missing
<dreamcat4> so you link to mutter.so libs ?
<fossfreedom> remember budgie at the moment is basically a plugin to mutter - at least the window management part
<dreamcat4> ah. i didnt know that
<dreamcat4> i still need to find out what version of mutter you are using. to know when mutter has fixed this, and if the fix is present on my local system
<fossfreedom> apt-get source mutter
<dreamcat4> ok thanks again for that other help. have to go now. see you later
<fossfreedom> yw
<dreamcat4> ah. before raising an issue, i should first try logging in with a brand new user account.
<dreamcat4> forgot to do that
<dreamcat4> unfortunately those other diligence steps did not fix these broken workspaces. so have raised that github issue now https://github.com/UbuntuBudgie/budgie-desktop/issues/43
